# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Blackwind Crater Lake by pasis

## arsheesh

*Map*


*Created in: Photoshop & GeoControl*

*Review*
Pasis is an old hand when it comes to rich photorealistic maps.  He's written several very helpful tutorials over the years (a couple of which he's received awards for) uncovering some of his methods.  His skill is evident writ large in this fantastic piece.  The rugged hills and cliffs, textured forests and pristine water all look so lifelike, and yet stylized.  The towns are very well done too, and the foam on the water is spot on.  For those working in the photorealistic style this map ought to serve as a good piece of inspiration.




> Hey guys,
> Here is a map of the Blackwind Crater Lake. The surrounding lands are barren and dry, but around the lake the land is more fertile. Two villages surround the lake and a small mining community is higher up the mountain side.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## ChickPea

I usually tend to prefer maps that are firmly in the 'fantasy' category, but this is quite outstanding. Congrats on a well-deserved Cartographer's Choice!

----------


## Diamond

Beautiful and a well-deserved award.  After seeing this take shape over many days and posts and seeing the skill involved, I think it deserves just about any accolade I can think of.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Pasis. Loads of time and pain-staking effort rewarded.  :Very Happy: 
Cheers sir.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations Pasis! It's such a astonishing map, full of details and a with a feeling close to an aerial view. A well deserved award indeed.

----------


## Chashio

Fabulous work! and congratulations on the award!

----------


## Kiba

Awesome job! I love photo-realistic maps!

----------


## pasis

Thank you! I'm honored to be rewarded by the guild. It took almost 3 months to finish up this one. And thanks to you all for the critique, comments and kind words.

----------


## testador

Congratulations, Pasis. I think you are truly great in the photorealism arena. I am glad to discover you and will be following your work. congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Ravnos

Very good map! I like it

----------


## studbuzzar

Beautifully done my friend keep it coming!

----------


## RjBeals

wow I'm blown away - you sure this isn't a satellite image? well done Pasis - I'll just keep studying this for a good while!

----------


## Angel Tarragon

Very lovely! Congrats on the award!

----------


## Acardux

It's quiet and beautiful!

----------


## PulpStar

I'm going to use these for my DnD campaign!

----------


## Trakel

Amazing map.

----------


## AlabasterKnight

I could stare at this for hours. Beautiful.

----------


## bestcheaplikes1

Thanks for sharing

----------


## L23

Awesome map, you really get a sense of the rugged terrain heights and falls.

----------

